# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Ochenta años pasando agua... y lo que queda

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla repara con una obra singular el Túnel del Roble, en Moratalla, que da de beber a 300.000 habitantes.

Un refuerzo de acero y hormigón dejará como nuevo el Túnel del Roble, en Moratalla, que forma parte del canal principal del Taibilla y abastece a más de 300.000 habitantes del centro y norte de la Región. El túnel tiene 3,5 kilómetros de longitud y fue construido a principios de los años 30 del siglo pasado. Tiene 2,35 metros de altura y 2,10 de ancho. Transporta el agua de mejor calidad de la cuenca, la procedente del río Taibilla. Con un presupuesto de 4 millones de euros, los trabajos empezaron hace un año y están en la recta final. El túnel ha sido revestido con un sostén metálico para reforzar sus paredes, que quedará cubierto con una gruesa capa de hormigón. La sección estaba deteriorada con el paso de los años y presentaba numerosas grietas, que no filtraciones. Una vez remozado, permitirá el paso de 2,5 metros cúbicos por segundo, que es suficiente para atender la demanda de la población asignada. Una tubería provisional de 500 milímetros ha transportado el caudal durante los últimos meses. La Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla dispone de uno de los mejores sistemas de suministro del mundo.





















Fuente de La Verdad.es
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2011...-20110123.html

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por la noticia y por colocarnos esas curiosas fotos de los trabajos que se están llevando a cabo en la zona... un saludo.

----------

